# Dwid Tips



## dwid (Mar 3, 2014)

I bet for 13 years now and have specialized in tennis and basketball. People on few other forums know me and my picks, especially in tennis and live sections. After the last 5 years, which has been great to me, I decided to take this to the next level. So today I open my own paid picks service because I'm looking to build a bigger bankroll/extra income while at the same time providing profit to all those who will join my service.


Description of my service

Sport expertise: *Tennis* and *Basketball* (mostly European basketball)
Number of picks: not less than 20, can go up to 40+, depends of the month
Types of picks: singles and combos.

Tips are delivered at least 2 hours before the game (in most cases earlier), so you have time to bet 

Tips can be sent by email or skype. – however the client finds it the easiest. (every single customer can tell me how they prefer getting the tips).


I write previews for all of my picks, but can send plain picks to clients if they wish.


All stakes are flat.

Prices: 

*1 month 60 Euros 
3 months 160 Euros 
6 months 300
Entire year 560 Euros*


Payments via *Skrill*, *Neteller* or *Western Union*.


For any inquires, send an email to: dwidtips@yahoo.com


Here is a link to my topic on BA Forum, I should have opened one here much earlier but better late then never.

http://forum.bettingadvice.com/showthread.php?t=81465


----------



## dwid (Mar 4, 2014)

Two picks sent yesterday, one win and one loss:


*Apollon Patras - Olympiacos, over 151.5 points (2 in Pinnacle) 10/10, Greek Basketball League, 16:00*

*Apollon Patras - Olympiacos 67:76 - 143 points*



*Orleans - Limoges, Limoges to win (3.03 in Pinnacle) 10/10, French Basketball League, 20:30

Orleans - Limoges 70:87*


----------



## dwid (Mar 5, 2014)

Two picks yesterday, one win and one loss:


*Samuel Groth - Stefan Kozlov, over 20.5 games (2 in bet365) 10/10, ATP Indian Wells - qualification, 20:00*

*Samuel Groth - Stefan Kozlov 6:3 6:4 - 19 games*



*Evgeny Donskoy - Jesse Witten, under 19.5 games (2 in bet365) 10/10, ATP Indian Wells - qualifications, 21:30*

*Evgeny Donskoy - Jesse Witten 6:4 6:2 - 18 games*


----------



## dwid (Mar 6, 2014)

*Dnipro - BC Kyiv, Dnipro +6.5AH (1.85 in bet365) 10/10, Ukraine Basketball League, 18:00*

*Dnipro - BC Kyiv 60:67*



*Cherkasy Mavpy - Donetsk, over 144.5 points (1.85 in bet365) 10/10, Ukraine Basketball League, 18:00*

*Cherkasy Mavpy - Donetsk 100:72 - 172 points*


----------

